# pics of the 180 gal



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

check it out
I have the co2 going into a powerhead. it seems to wok better. I am still waiting for my reactor to show up.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

nice setup man


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

really nice setup ryan really nice i guess you took them out of the pots you did an amazing job on that tank really im jealous


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Honestly this is prolly my fav tank setup ever i'm very jealous


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

What type of substrate is that?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

eddyhead said:


> really nice setup ryan really nice i guess you took them out of the pots you did an amazing job on that tank really im jealous


ya i took them out and they seem to be doing well.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

very nice. now leave it alone. let it all grow in and its will start really looking great. especially when those microswords fill in that area and give you a nice carpet.
you might wanna spread out those hairgrass bushes out some tho.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

That's a big tank. Looks awesome! Let me know how that substrate works for you from Aquariumplants. I was looking into that but swayed away.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm really lovin' that big rock in the centre.
Gives the entire tank a very "large" feel.
Very nice.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> very nice. now leave it alone. let it all grow in and its will start really looking great. especially when those microswords fill in that area and give you a nice carpet.
> you might wanna spread out those hairgrass bushes out some tho.


Ya i will do that tonight, thanks, I thought the same thing.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> very nice. now leave it alone. let it all grow in and its will start really looking great. especially when those microswords fill in that area and give you a nice carpet.
> you might wanna spread out those hairgrass bushes out some tho.


spread out now.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i really like it but if it where my tank i would switch 1 or 2 of those rocks for a nice large piece of driftwood, otherwise awazing tank


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

shoal king said:


> i really like it but if it where my tank i would switch 1 or 2 of those rocks for a nice large piece of driftwood, otherwise awazing tank


here it is with drift wood. I go back and forth.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

whats that last pic of?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

febsalien said:


> whats that last pic of?


same tank just with drift wood. I switch it up a lot.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

ohh sorry i ment the last pic in the first set


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

how much was ur java ferns? and wuts that small little plant in the front thst looks like grass?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

angeli697 said:


> whats that last pic of?


oh ok.....I place my co2 under a power head instead of a reactor at this time and it is working out great so far.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah- tank looks great man!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

nice setup
i like it better without the wood

however i would rearange the small rocks to the right of the largest and the rocks under the p furthest to the left
third pic


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> nice setup
> i like it better without the wood
> 
> however i would rearange the small rocks to the right of the largest and the rocks under the p furthest to the left
> third pic


The rocks in the tank get rearranged weekly it seems like. plants stay where they ae at although I move the tallest plant in the tank behind the rocks because I felt that it covered to much of the rocks.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

updated pic. I had to use the mac's I-sight to take the pic. big improvement I will post better pics l8r.. micro swords are taking off along with the hiargrass. Good advice to spread them out I noticed a big change after I moved them. PS im cleaning the tank today. I was gone for a week and a 1/2.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

up dates updates lets see some growth please ok i was posting this on page one wtf ok i see i see closeups man


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

as soon as i get my cam. home i will get some close ups.


----------



## anthonycaf (Oct 4, 2006)

nice tank i like the set up without the wood
one of the best


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

hows the grass growing 4yu


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

full tank shot got my cam back today looking good I think...please comment and give any advice.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

close ups of the micro swords, hair grass, clover, java fern and the other plant I forgot the name for.



getin dachopuh said:


> hows the grass growing 4yu


hardest plant for me to grow. very hard to keep clean and also hard to keep clean around it. But thy are fine. I would recommend micro swords easier plant all the way around. PS when the hairgrass is clean it does look sweet.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

ryanimpreza said:


> full tank shot got my cam back today looking good I think...please comment and give any advice.


Love the set up bro


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

looking sweet!!

Great job


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

what kind of lighting you got? Do you use ferts? Nice setup man, I really like it.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

maknwar said:


> what kind of lighting you got? Do you use ferts? Nice setup man, I really like it.


594 watts total coralife cf. flourish tabs.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

lookin real nice cant wait to see the whole floor covered in grass thats a sweet look man im trying to cover the bottom of the tank floor with grass to


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

going to have to start throwing this stuff out soon. grows really fast.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks really good I have been messin with plants for a while and if the stem plants seem like there getting out of control just trim them and replant the trimmings the will root and it will go on and on good luck and I think it looks really good with the big rocks.


----------

